# Gene Autry bike



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 6, 2017)

https://www.estatesales.net/IL/Addison/60101/1746816?highlight=Bicycle

https://picturescdn.estatesales.net/1746816/47504206/1.jpg


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 6, 2017)

Here’s a pic.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 6, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Here’s a pic.



Nevermind, IPad won’t let.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2017)

@jungleterry


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 6, 2017)

yes was hoping to get this for my wife with out here knowing .


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 10, 2017)

any one on cabe win this


----------



## bikeman76 (Dec 10, 2017)

I was at the auction but didn't win it. Online bidding went pretty high.
The bike was a 16" hard tire model.

Joe


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 11, 2017)

yea I knew once it was posted here it would go high.I dropped off at 1000 plus the 18 percent premium.  I did how ever find another one I'm interested in ,Same bike but like NOS.lots more money though.


----------

